# Telmisartan



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Not seen this discussed much on here if at all yet seems very popular with competitive bodybuilders.

It's primary use is to lower blood pressure reducing the risk of cardiovascular disease, stroke and heart attacks but it seems to have other benefits - claims of improved muscular endurance (via increased oxidative capacity of type II muscle fibres) and also a reduction in RBC.

Typical dosage seems to be 20mg-40mg per day.

Sounds like the sort of drug long term AAS users should consider using as a precautionary measure - a bit like Glucophage, I'm struggling to see a downside. It's also cheaper than the various supplements sold for the same purpose and clearly more effective (assuming you can source it direct).

Anyone here using it? Any downsides?? Really interested in feedback.


----------



## DbolPopper (Jul 1, 2021)

My coach Callum from TheMuscleMentors who is a scientific research nerd has me on 40mg a day. Current cycle is 300 test, 150 tren and 600 primo. Don't feel any different from using it or not but I just do whatever my coach tells me to do lol


----------

